# Chevette casting



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

A while back someone was doing a chevette casting, I am looking for one for my wife. Does anyone remember who was casting it?

Dave


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

No but it would be a good idea to see if they did a Chevette Diecast or plastic toy in HO scale. If they could do a Vega (now that was a reeeeaaal piece of $#!T ! ) I don't see why a Chevette was not done.
How about a Yugo ?:jest:


Neal:dude:


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

*chevette*

I recently started casting a chevette,i hope to get some bodies listed in the sale-trade section.
regards, greg


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The Chevette really takes me back. My wife had one when we were dating. We drove down to King's Island amusement park (about 3-4 hrs. drive) and were unable to find a room. We slept in the Chevette at a rest stop on I75. I "showered" in a Sohio station restroom that featured only cold water. I mean there wasn't even a knob, handle, faucet, waterline or anything for hot water.

She sold it a week before the driver side shock tower gave way and the shock poked through the hood.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Omega said:


> A while back someone was doing a chevette casting, I am looking for one for my wife. Does anyone remember who was casting it?
> 
> Dave


It was me Dave, I actually finished it just have never gotten a decent pull from it. ( I make more junk then $20 Ones lol),,, I can send ya off 4-5 need a little tlc ones that you could pullout of the fire.. I have your address right here on my wall of get too... 



Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Chevette....great!*



alfaslot1 said:


> I recently started casting a chevette,i hope to get some bodies listed in the sale-trade section.
> regards, greg


Greg,

I am so there man...my Dad still has his 1980 Chevette in Silver, with the sporty style striped seats. It has just over 60 thousand miles on it. He lives in a small town and doesn't drive much and now with his eye problems (Glaucoma) it is just resting in his garage in real nice shape. He takes very good care of things.

Here is a picture of the Chevette model he built of it in the 80s in a case of models he built at his home now. I still gaze into his displays every time we go to visit him. I grew up watching my Dad building models on the kitchen table as a kid and then when old enough jumped in myself. Those were the days. 


So, when you cast it I am going to need a couple of these! 

Bob...he also has a 74 International pickup and a 95 Neon...zilla


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

1scalevolvo said:


> If they could do a Vega (now that was a reeeeaaal piece of $#!T ! ) :jest:
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


 
Don't talk about the first brand new off the lot car I ever bought like that  Bought it new in Fla form an Alabama dealer went to Memphis for 6 months them overseas to Spain. needless to say it stayed in Spain got $100.00 and a turntable for it. I kept it running through parts shipments from my Dad up until two months before I transfered back to the states. I traded a 69 Buick GS with a blown engine in on it. I have lots of stories about that car.

Roger Corrie


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Hobby Talk Musical III*

I hit the isles at Target
Ran up and down at Toys R Us
Looking for a car to cast

I Googled and I Googled
I Ebayed and searched Craig's List
Chasing a dream of the past

Little red Chevette
Baby you're much too fast
Little red Chevette
Looking for a diecast to cast

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I used to like the Vega when it was introduced.. I thought of it as a baby camaro.. :thumbsup: They're a killer with a big block stuffed in'em!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I fell on some hard times in the nineties. I bought an old brown 2 door Chevette for 60 bucks. I got it legal and drove it for a while. One day I went to a job interview. When I got out, the drivers window shattered when I gently closed the door. I drove it with a bag over the window through the window. Major chick repellent. I did learn about drafting 18 wheelers and keeping your momentum up to pass though.

Rich


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

coach61 said:


> It was me Dave, I actually finished it just have never gotten a decent pull from it. ( I make more junk then $20 Ones lol),,, I can send ya off 4-5 need a little tlc ones that you could pullout of the fire.. I have your address right here on my wall of get too...
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Goodday Coach, I cleaned out my PM's and could not remember who was casting the Chevette. BTW, before I forget, how did your wife's job interview go? Anyway back to the Chevette's, No hurry I just could not remember who was doing the casting. Hope you and your wife have a nice Christmas.

Dave (the other one)


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Omega said:


> Goodday Coach, I cleaned out my PM's and could not remember who was casting the Chevette. BTW, before I forget, how did your wife's job interview go? Anyway back to the Chevette's, No hurry I just could not remember who was doing the casting. Hope you and your wife have a nice Christmas.
> 
> Dave (the other one)


She did not get the San Marcos Job BUT she is negotiating with ASU right now they offered in a bit low for our liking and they want her.. my life is a mystery daily lol.. 


Dave

will try and get you a clean one for your Dad this weekend and mail it off...


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> Don't talk about the first brand new off the lot car I ever bought like that  Bought it new in Fla form an Alabama dealer went to Memphis for 6 months them overseas to Spain. needless to say it stayed in Spain got $100.00 and a turntable for it. I kept it running through parts shipments from my Dad up until two months before I transfered back to the states. I traded a 69 Buick GS with a blown engine in on it. I have lots of stories about that car.
> 
> Roger Corrie



How much time did you have it totally ? I remember the bodies starting to rust within 6 months & the aluminum engine block melted not that much longer. GM really layed an egg with that one I'm afraid.The later engines were much better especially that "Iron Duke " 4 in the Astre' (Pontaics version) & the platform was even good enough to use in the later Monza & Olds & Buick version's.
Of all the domestic subcompact's in the early '70's, Vega, Pinto & AMC Gremlin, The Gremlin won by default.For all its many faults (6 cylinder power only-No 4cyl, poorest MPG & extra weight.etc.) It was better than the Vega & the Pinto.
Chrysler's Colt while the best of all,did not count as it was a "Captive Import" from Mitsubishi.


Neal:dude:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

1scalevolvo said:


> How much time did you have it totally ? I remember the bodies starting to rust within 6 months & the aluminum engine block melted not that much longer. GM really layed an egg with that one I'm afraid.The later engines were much better especially that "Iron Duke " 4 in the Astre' (Pontaics version) & the platform was even good enough to use in the later Monza & Olds & Buick version's.
> Of all the domestic subcompact's in the early '70's, Vega, Pinto & AMC Gremlin, The Gremlin won by default.For all its many faults (6 cylinder power only-No 4cyl, poorest MPG & extra weight.etc.) It was better than the Vega & the Pinto.
> Chrysler's Colt while the best of all,did not count as it was a "Captive Import" from Mitsubishi.
> 
> ...


It made it a lttle over 4 years. Got home one afternoon and smelled gas real bad. Poped the hood and all 4 screws holding the carberator bowl together has backed all the way out.

Had alternator go out and by the grace of God I found one in the base junk yard,

Then had the rear seal go out. GM had a special kit that basically forced a high tempature sealant around the rear seal looked like what aircraft electricians callled potting compound.

Right at the end of my tour the water pump went out luckily I was living on base by then. Go a Citron truck for my last couple of months.

Roger Corrie


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

If it was even an AMC Gremlin you would at least got $1000 ,A turntable & a nice collection of Spanish records ! 
Was the Citroen truck a version of the Deux Cheveaux ? ( 2CV- looked like a skinny VW beetle with 4 doors).
Interesting how the first Vega engine was an alloy block with a steel head.My '82 Volvo's engine ( 183K+ miles)has a nickel steel block with an alloy head.GM really got it @$$wise !!



Neal:dude:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

It looke like this










It had a V2  And the weirdest stick shift I ever drove It was lots of fun to drive

Roger Corrie


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Is that a truck version of the 2CV?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Straight out of the pink panther movies!!! I know I've seen something close to that in one of them... Peter Sellers made a great Inspector Clouseau, and the use of vehicles as comedy props was just a bonus in the films!!! :thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

One of the cars I regret selling the most was a 69 Citroen Mehari. This used the 2CV mechanicals but an all plastic body. Not fiberglas but actual plastic! I'd give alsmost anything to have another one.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

oddrods said:


> One of the cars I regret selling the most was a 69 Citroen Mehari. This used the 2CV mechanicals but an all plastic body. Not fiberglas but actual plastic! I'd give alsmost anything to have another one.


I once saw a few on eBay.


Neal:dude:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Friend of mine had a Vega as his first car. Looked sharp, rally wheels, stripes, 8 track player - slower than Christmas and the only way to get the rear tires to spin was to start in the grass. I actually saw one running on a recent trip through MS. 

Neal had it right on - I wonder how much longer the engines would have lasted if the block had been cast iron? I do remember the Cosworth version, I am thinking it ran a good bit better - probably like the original designer intended them all to run. GM was famous for taking designs and seeing what they had already tooled up partswise to substitute, to make the whole thing cheaper.


----------

